# Without further ado



## 涼宮

Good Afternoon Everyone

Could you help me with the following expressions in Japanese? because I cannot find them in any dictionary.


4)Without further ado

Without further ado let's start the conference.


どうぞよろしくお願いいたします


----------



## almostfreebird

There are several Japanese phrases meaning "without further ado" or "wasting no time.

無駄を省いて、　本題に入りましょう。 (Wasting no time, let's get down to business.)

余談はこれくらいにして、　本題に入りましょう。

くだらない話はこれくらいにして、　本題に入りましょう。

形式的なことは抜きにして、　本題に入りましょう。


By the way, Japanese title of "Much Ado About Nothing"(Shakespeare) is 空騒ぎ(kara sàwagi)


----------



## 涼宮

ありがとうございました！

けれどね日本語でその表現はちょっと長いと思わない？


----------



## almostfreebird

でも、あなたが　”Could you help me with the following expressions in Japanese? because I cannot find them in any dictionary.”　って言うから　まともに　答えただけですよ。 Ay, caramba!

じゃあ、スペイン語で短く言うと　なんてゆーの？


----------



## 涼宮

私がまだ日本語に慣れていないため、失礼なことを言ってしまって申し訳ありません。今後気をつけますので、気を悪くなさらないでください。

I had forgotten that in Japanese there are some word which are longer than other language in which normally they are short, I am still not used to that.

And in Spanish we just say '' sin más preámbulos'' '' si no hay nada más que decir''( this is long)


----------



## Flaminius

No, no.  Japanese can be very concise in this case or something similar.

そろそろ会議を始めましょう。

The literal meaning of _sorosoro_ is "slowly slowly" but its connotation is that a lot of time has been wasted in inaction and that a quick response is needed.  Still, it is a gentle nudge.


----------



## almostfreebird

涼宮 said:


> 私がまだ日本語に慣れていないため、失礼なことを言ってしまって申し訳ありません。今後気をつけますので、気を悪くなさらないでください。
> 
> I had forgotten that in Japanese there are some word which are longer than other language in which normally they are short, I am still not used to that.
> 
> And in Spanish we just say '' sin más preámbulos'' '' si no hay nada más que decir''( this is long)




Don't feel too bad.
Actually I didn't give a damn.

By the way, this is the shortest version:

さっさと　始めよう。


----------



## 涼宮

お二人とも本当にどうもありがとうございました


----------



## Renzonokuken

Sorry to revive a necroed thread,-

Can we use:
それでは会議を開始しましょう。
Without further ado, let's begin/start/commence the conference.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Yes.

それでは会議を開始しましょう。
＝Then let's start the meeting.
=Okay, let's start the meeting.

In many contexts, this is the same thing as "Without further ado, let's begin the meeting."
But in some context, it isn't. It depends on the context.

To be more specific,
そろそろ本題に入りましょう and そろそろ会議を始めましょう are also a little different.
本題 is the opposite of "ado" which can indicate "without further ado."

そろそろ本題に入りましょう＝Now let's get down to business.
This is my favorite expression to mean the concept.


----------

